# Hello Everyone



## AdrianTT (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I am a male, 37 years old and from the Caribbean.

My native language is English and I’m a believer in Jesus Christ. I am married for 9+ years and together my wife and I have a daughter that is just over a year and a half old.

As of late, I’ve found myself in a predicament and came here for some raw advice.

Thanks for having me and may you all be safe and blessed.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Advice you will get in abundance, some, ad nauseam.

We hope your Avatar's initials (TT) do not mean, trickle truth.

We have had our fill of that Cornmeal Pap!

Fear not the humor...


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Adrian. Sorry to see you here , what sort of advice are you looking for?

Fellow TT here.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome aboard. Sorry you're having troubles. What are the problems?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

TXTrini said:


> Hi Adrian. Sorry to see you here , what sort of advice are you looking for?
> 
> Fellow TT here.


Naw, ain't the case.

You have an X dividing your T's.

Also, a dastardly EX husband, dividing your attention!



_Lilith-_


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

What is the nature of your predicament?


----------



## AdrianTT (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome guys. I needed a little privacy to type which I got so I posted It in the “no sex”? forum. I hope I chose the correct forum to post my appeal for advice. Mods and admins can move it accordingly if I got it wrong.

I am slipping into depression and I thought about just putting on my running shoes and just leave the house late at night and simply run till I collapse. I even briefly thought suicidal but besides being a one-way ticket to hell, this can bring bad repercussions for our daughter.

if I run away, I lose. If I stay, I lose! That’s my predicament. I trust that you will read my other post so that a clearer picture would be communicated.

Thank you all once again.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

AdrianTT said:


> Thank you all so much for the warm welcome guys. I needed a little privacy to type which I got so I posted It in the “no sex”? forum. I hope I chose the correct forum to post my appeal for advice. Mods and admins can move it accordingly if I got it wrong.
> 
> I am slipping into depression and I thought about just putting on my running shoes and just leave the house late at night and simply run till I collapse. I even briefly thought suicidal but besides being a one-way ticket to hell, this can bring bad repercussions for our daughter.
> 
> ...


It will get better, once you have exited your marriage from your unfaithful wife.
There are other women out there who want to marry a good man and who are faithful. 
Your current situation is only as permanent as you choose to make it.


----------

